

The Oculus Rift Game That’s So Real It Nearly Destroyed Me - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/alien-isolation-oculus/

======
ispolin
Sounds very similar to the "Arrival of a Train at La Ciotat"[1] film shown at
the dawn of cinema. Some of the audience supposedly jumped from their seats in
terror as the life-size train seemingly came straight at them from the movie
screen.

I wonder if this kind of thing happens for any mediums you aren't familiar
with from childhood.

1:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Arriv%C3%A9e_d'un_train_en_ga...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Arriv%C3%A9e_d'un_train_en_gare_de_La_Ciotat#Contemporary_reaction)

------
EvanKelly
The military has a history of using video games as training tools for
soldiers. Modded SNES units were used for rifle training and various other
games have been used for tactics.

The author's description of his reactions suggests that the Oculus Rift could
potentially be utilized to train soldiers for stressful situations.

